# Leerzeichen ausgeben lassen



## VanHellsehn (20. Mai 2008)

Hi,
Ich habe nen kleine Problem und zwar gibt echo glaube ich nicht mehrere Leerzeichen nach einander aus.. 
Aber wie kann es es machen das er es tut ?

Ich möchte das zb. hier machen:
http://webmasterparadise.net/Codeschnipsel/Codeschnipsel.php?id=20


----------



## S_Drum (20. Mai 2008)

Hi,

mit "&Raute160;" (Tausche das Wort "Raute" bitte mit dem "Rautezeichen(#) aus) kannst du ein Leerzeichen ausgeben lassen. Das geht auch mehrfach hintereinander.


Gruß.


----------



## VanHellsehn (20. Mai 2008)

S_Drum hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> mit   kannst du ein Leerzeichen ausgeben lassen. Das geht auch mehrfach hintereinander.
> 
> ...




Mit was ? 
Ich glaube du hast was vergessen ^^


----------



## S_Drum (20. Mai 2008)

Habs oben geändert. ;-)

Mein geschriebener HTML-Zeichensatz wurde gleich in ein Leerzeichen umgewandelt.


Gruß.


----------



## Gumbo (20. Mai 2008)

Gib des Code in einem pre-Element aus, dann wird dieser als vorformatiert dargestellt.


----------



## S_Drum (20. Mai 2008)

Hier mal ein Link, wo du Unicodes in HTML finden kannst:

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/referenz/zeichen.htm




Gruß.


----------



## VanHellsehn (20. Mai 2008)

S_Drum hat gesagt.:


> Habs oben geändert. ;-)
> 
> Mein geschriebener HTML-Zeichensatz wurde gleich in ein Leerzeichen umgewandelt.
> 
> ...



Ich gebe die Codeschnipsel auf einer MySQL Tabelle aus 

@Gumbo : Hat geklappt danke, aber nun habe ich ein anderes Problem ^^
Nun geht es über meine gewünschte Grenze :
http://webmasterparadise.net/Codeschnipsel/Codeschnipsel.php?id=19


----------



## Gumbo (20. Mai 2008)

Wende auf das Element mal die Eigenschaft overflow:auto an. Oder wenn es umgebrochen werden soll white-space:pre-wrap.


----------



## VanHellsehn (20. Mai 2008)

Hab auch schon dran gedacht aber dann hast du ja wie du siehst so einen Scrollbalken.

Bekommt man den noch weg.
Bzw. bekommt man es so hin das er eine neue Zeile anfängt ?


Edit:
Ok, ich hab bei CSS nach gefragt.
Die sagen folgendes :
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/css/314037-pre-scrollbalken-weg-bekommen.html#post1619628

Nur wie soll ich das verwirklichen ?


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2008)

Hi,

schau mal hier: Zeilenumbruch nach Zeichenanzahl.


----------

